# the pros and cons for straight piping



## blackbeast (Apr 25, 2012)

I wanna striaght pipe my 04 gto, just wanted your guys input on what you think, i have a friend that straight piped his 06 and sounds great so i was thinking of doing the same but i dont know if i want to cut the cats off


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The stock '04 sounds worlds better than the stock '06 to start with. Just adding noise does nothing but cheapen the car and IMHO it is ricey to just pose without something to back it up. The younger demographic seems eager to do that. Add some power with LTs and do a legitimate power/sound upgrade.


----------



## Numba79 (Jul 17, 2011)

I've got an 04, when I had purchased it, one of the stock mufflers had a hole in it, drove me nuts. I took the car to a muffler shop and had them replace the stock mufflers with their warehouse brand glass packs. I was concerned the noise would be too much. I am satisfied now, for 120 bucks the car is actually quieter in the cab now, and at cruising speeds I can't tell I have glass packs, until I want the car to be loud. (The cats are still installed currently) In the future I plan on upgrading to spintechs, Theres tons of options out there, depending on your preference and budget. 

If it hadnt been for the old rotted out muffler I probably would have saved for a legit power/sound upgrade like svede1212 mentioned. But my goat is my DD, and I cant stand the meticulous little flaws in my car.


----------

